# Cold Smoking



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

Anybody ever build a cold smoker/smokehouse? I'm thinking of adding one to my outdoor cooking arsenal and just wanted to see if anyone here had any experience or tips.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh Boy ... just in time for the season. I am getting ready to look into hot smokers but I would like to hear what others have done for cold smokers.

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

In terms of a good hot smoker for not a whole hell of a lot of money, I highly recommend the Brinkman Smoke'n'Pit Professional. It'll do more than enough for a backyard party (I recently did a party for 75 on it; two 16 pound briskets, 15 lbs of fresh kielbasa, 4 pork loin roasts) and it's small and manageable enough to make sense for just doing something simple for a couple of people. The downside is that the steel isn't terribly thick so it works better when the air temp is above 45-50 degrees. You can do a great job of hot smoking blues, salmon, and the like on it, too. I've been known to use smoked bluefish in trade for haircuts, oil changes, etc, lol 

In terms of a cold smoker, I think I'm going to either build my own out of a large metal cabinet (that I'll ask my wife to do mosaic tile on so as to get her onboard, lol) or maybe go whole-hog and build a very small frame smokehouse with a buried brick firebox about 6 feet away connected by stovepipe. I really want to be able to start making cold-smoked fish/shellfish & cheeses.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

If you are familiar with the Food Channel there is a host named Alton Brown that made a homemade cold smoker. Maybe you can look into that for some ideas as well.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

You talking about the episode where he smoked salmon in a cardboard box?? I tried that...it works


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I thought "Cold Smokin' " was what you did when you scored some some serious........NEVER MIND! :spam:


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I just put ice cubes in the tube...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

barty b said:


> You talking about the episode where he smoked salmon in a cardboard box?? I tried that...it works


That is the one I was talking about. He also did another when he was in a junkyard setting but he was using scrap stuff to smoke bacon I think it was.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.coquinaria.nl/english/recipes/smokedfish1.htm


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Maxim had an article on how to do it. I don't have the issue anymore as it has been donated to the Porcelain Magazine Readers Club on the second deck head in my building.


----------



## cgsteiger (Apr 13, 2006)

link to make a cardboard smoker http://www.instructables.com/id/EE9750VFYEEPORTNMX/


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

Picked up a big steel two-door cabinet over the weekend at a Habitat for Humanity thrift store, which will form the main body of the cold smoker. After I get her up and running in a few weekends I'll post some pics of the finished product.


----------

